# Winter hats that STAY ON a toddler's head



## Theo (Aug 17, 2008)

So last year my wee one looked ever-so-adorable in his hats. This year he actually has an opinion (my how that happens fast







) that involves no hats. I need to find a solution and the tie on ones just won't cut it.

If you can, please post a link or specific product name that you have found to be successful at staying on your child's head?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sophiesgrandma (Jun 22, 2006)

Last winter my daughter got a hat from patagonia. There was a strap under the chin and it kept her nice and warm.


----------



## BaBaBa (Jun 30, 2007)

Ha! We have this very same problem.
I have found balaklava style hats to be most effective.
Just today DD got out of a hat with a broad chin strap.
Can't tell you where to get them though, I got ours from craft shows.


----------



## birdie22 (Apr 1, 2005)

DS1 had one from Old Navy that strapped under the chin with velcro. This was a couple of years ago, so I don't know if they still have them.

Let him help pick one in the store. If he likes it, he's more likely to keep it on.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

This is the best hat ever.
http://www.hannaandersson.com/style....simg=16163_C20

(it may not work for older toddlers)


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

*birdie22* is right and they do still have them: Old Navy fleece hats with velcro under the chin. Like this one. The Velcro is actually pretty darn strong.


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

I haven't needed to use them yet, but the balaclava hats seem like they would have a better chance at staying on. In Canada you can get them at Mountain Baby:

http://mountainbaby.com/item.php/mer...baby_hood.html

And in the Us you can get them at Nova Natural Toys:

http://www.novanatural.com/s.nl/it.A...=2&category=57

I'm sure you can find them at other shops, these are just the ones I knew of off the top of my head. HTH


----------



## KrisMischief (Dec 9, 2013)

We bought my daughter a baclava, you can get them at Landsend and since they are part of sears.. possibly there as well. Hope that helps. We are trying it for the first time. My son will wear hats like they are going out of style, he has about 10 but my 20 month old will rip them off her head.


----------



## sassyfirechick (Jan 21, 2012)

For us it boils down to whether or not DD is 'feeling' like it's a bat day. She's a bit better about it this year than last winter. Sometimes she just finds the hat getting in her way (gloves too) and will take them off and I just tell her that if her hands/ears get too cold she can either ask for them back or we will have to go inside to get warm. It's far better than arguing over it and lets her get a sense of what it feels like to be cold and be "in control" of something. But ultimately I can decide it's time to go in, hat or no hat, if I feel it's too chilly. So she's got a whole variety, some with, some without straps and all work to varying degrees.


----------



## gardendweller (Sep 10, 2013)

Gypsy & Loic, adorable hats make from recycled fabrics, and have Velcro under the chin


----------

